# Chia sẽ một số món ăn có khả năng tình dục sung mãn



## fujisumo01 (21/12/18)

Để có được một khả năng tình dục sung mãn, cùng với đội ngũ "tinh binh" khỏe mạnh. Ngoài yếu tố di truyền thì việc lựa chọn các món ăn bổ dương sinh tinh là rất đáng kể.

*Những món ăn bổ dương sinh tinh cho nam giới*
Có rất nhiều món ăn dân giã nhưng lại có tác dụng tăng cường sinh lý không tưởng cho những quý ông như: hẹ, cá chạch, tôm,... Nhưng làm thế nào để chế biến những thực phẩm trên? Hãy cùng tìm hiểu qua bài viết dưới đây để biết thêm chi tiết.

*Món thận dê hầm đỗ trọng*
Tác dụng món ăn giúp bổ thận, tăng cường sinh tinh, sinh lý và chống đau lưng gân cốt.

*+ Chuẩn bị:* Thận 2 trái, 10gr đỗ, 10gr lá hẹ, ba kích, tiểu hồi hương, dầu ăn và các gia vị khác.

*+ Cách chế biến:*

Rửa sạch thận dê, lá hẹ, đỗ trọng, ba kích và để ráo nước.
Cắt trái thận ra làm đôi và nhét các vị thuốc vào giữa rồi sau ấy cột cố định. Sau đó nấu khoảng 30 phút thì lấy ra ăn nóng.




​
*Món canh ngao nấu nấm kim châm*
Canh ngao nấu nấm kim châm là 1 món ăn chữa bệnh rối loạn cương dương rất hiệu quả.

*+ Chuẩn bị:* ngao 300g, nấm kim châm 150g, đậu hũ 500g, nước xương 500ml, hành và gừng mỗi thứ 10g.

*+ Cách chế biến:*

Ngao đem ngâm và rửa sạch với nước muối.
Nấm kim châm rửa sạch với muối rồi trụm qua nước sôi rồi vớt ra.
Đậu hũ cắt thành các lát nhỏ.
Cho ngao vào nước hầm xương, hầm đến lúc nào ngao hả miệng thì cho nấm kim châm và đậu hũ vào. Sau đó tắt bếp cho hành, gừng và gia vị vào.
*Món tôm xào hẹ*
Tôm là loại thực phẩm tương đối thân thuộc với chúng ta nhưng không hề người nào củng biết công dụng của tôm mang lại cho phái mạnh. Tôm có thể chế biến được nhiều món ăn sinh tinh như: canh tôn, tôm xào ba chỉ... Nhưng món tôm được đa dạng nam giới chọn lựa để giúp tăng cường sinh lực đó là món tôm xào hẹ, một món ăn dân dã ít tốn kém. Để nấu món tôm xào hẹ cần những gì?

*+ Chuẩn bị:* Tôm 200g, hẹ 100g

*+ Cách chế biến:*

Rửa sạch tôm và lá hẹ.
Mở lửa vừa phải xào tôm sơ qua, rồi cho lá hẹ vào, tắt bếp, nêm nếm gia vị vừa ăn.




​
*Món cháo hồ đào*
Món cháo hồ đào trị thận dương hư suy, đau lưng nhức mỏi, di tinh và chứng đi tiểu đêm nhiều lần,… rất hữu hiệu.

*+ Chuẩn bị:* Hồ đào nhục 60g, gạo vừa đủ.

*+ Cách chế biến:* Hồ đào nhục để nguyên vỏ khuấy cho nát rồi cho vào nồi, thêm nước và gạo đem nấu cháo. Khi thấy mặt cháo đặc nổi váng dầu thì tắt bếp dùng nóng.

*Món cháo cá chạch nấu hạt hẹ*
Theo đông y, cá chạch có vị ngọt, tính bình; là thực phẩm trị rối loạn cương dương, bổ khí huyết. Nhờ đó, chạch thường được dùng như một vị thuốc chữa trị liệt dương; suy giảm chức năng sinh lý, xuất tinh sớm,…






​*+ Chuẩn bị:* Cá chạch một con, hạt hẹ, hành, gừng.

*+ Cách chế biến:* Hạt hẹ đãi sạch, cho vào túi vải đem nấu với cá chạch tới khi cá chín, cho thêm hành gừng, tiêu dùng lúc nóng.


----------

